# Julian Lage



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I just got home from seeing Julian Lage. Totally blown away. If you're at all into jazz, check his trio out. Looks like he's playing Ottawa, Toronto and Montreal over the next 3 nights.

One of the best displays of musical ability I've ever seen - from all 3 guys.

I only snapped pics after it was over.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Jorge Rossy or Dave King on drums? Can’t lose either way but definitely different approaches.


----------



## Otis double U (Jul 19, 2017)

Dave king


----------



## Benny Gutman (Jul 15, 2016)

No Collings 470JL? Too expensive to take on the road


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Otis double U said:


> Dave king


Oh man. That must have been some show.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Benny Gutman said:


> No Collings 470JL? Too expensive to take on the road


Or maybe he still prefers a Tele...?


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

jimmythegeek said:


> Oh man. That must have been some show.


Alls I'm saying is if there's tickets and you can make it to a show, it's worth it.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Griff said:


> Alls I'm saying is if there's tickets and you can make it to a show, it's worth it.


I believe both he and Bill Frisell are in Ottawa in the next few days. Being an elementary school teacher with a toddler and living 3.5 hours away I will miss it. Ottawa Jazz fest does this to me every year!


----------



## Otis double U (Jul 19, 2017)

Benny Gutman said:


> No Collings 470JL? Too expensive to take on the road


Playing Victoria, Vancouver, Edmonton, Ottawa , Toronto, Montreal in 6 days with all that air travel I’d be taking the most stable guitar I could and it probably wouldn’t be one with a bigsby. His tone and playing last night were off the charts, absolutely astounding


----------



## Benny Gutman (Jul 15, 2016)

Otis double U said:


> Playing Victoria, Vancouver, Edmonton, Ottawa , Toronto, Montreal in 6 days with all that air travel I’d be taking the most stable guitar I could and it probably wouldn’t be one with a bigsby. His tone and playing last night were off the charts, absolutely astounding


Also, I am sure even if he played an "off the shelf" Tele he would still sound like him. Same with Frisell. That is the beauty of listening to fine guitarists such as these.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

What amp was he using? I read before that he uses a miked Fender Champ; but that amp has quite a few knobs on it-looks more like a Princeton maybe?

Thanks

Doug


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Doug B said:


> What amp was he using? I read before that he uses a miked Fender Champ; but that amp has quite a few knobs on it-looks more like a Princeton maybe?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Doug


He was using a DRRI. I've seen him playing Champs on YouTube clips but I think he mostly plays some variant of a Deluxe Reverb these days.

Guitar was a Tele-type with no logo. P90 in the neck position, which is where he stayed all night. Effects were Shin-Ei Big 1, Strymon Flint and a tuner. He only ever adjusted his Tele volume and tone knobs.


----------



## Christmas Shoes (8 mo ago)

My god, I’d love to see him live. He’s unbelievable.


----------



## Jeffery Young (Mar 5, 2019)

Saw the show in Victoria. Fantastic. The new tracks from the upcoming album were a standout - quite adventurous.

I believe the tele is a Nacho Baños. So, likely worth as much as the Collings, although more stable for travel as mentioned. Great tones and Julian plays with excellent dynamics.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

My friend in Edmonton messaged me from the same Edmonton show suggesting I go check him out today in Ottawa. Unfortunately can't make it to the Ottawa Jazzfest today.

Looking forward to Cory Wong, followed by the Lincoln Center Jazz Orchestra /w Wynton tomorrow night!


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Duntov said:


> My friend in Edmonton messaged me from the same Edmonton show suggesting I go check him out today in Ottawa. Unfortunately can't make it to the Ottawa Jazzfest today.
> 
> Looking forward to Cory Wong, followed by the Lincoln Center Jazz Orchestra /w Wynton tomorrow night!


I mean you could cancel your other plans.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

I'd love to see him live but won't be able to make it.


----------



## Christmas Shoes (8 mo ago)

I haven’t seen him live before, but I watch the Acoustic Guitar Magazine session with him on YouTube every few months. I love that first track, “Gardens”.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

Griff said:


> I mean you could cancel your other plans.


I could..but that would make me a rotten dad!


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Duntov said:


> I could..but that would make me a rotten dad!


Oh then don't do that!


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I'm meeting up with some friends tomorrow night to catch the show.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

wish I could check it out, but I can't find tickets


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> wish I could check it out, but I can't find tickets











Julian Lage Trio featuring Scott Colley & Dave King


Tickets for Julian Lage Trio featuring Scott Colley & Dave King in Toronto from ShowClix. TICKETS AVAILABLE AT THE DOORDoors 7PM $1 from every ticket will be going to Color of Change. For more information, please visit https://colorofchange.org Hailed as one of the most prodigious g




www.showclix.com





Seems to be enough left.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> Julian Lage Trio featuring Scott Colley & Dave King
> 
> 
> Tickets for Julian Lage Trio featuring Scott Colley & Dave King in Toronto from ShowClix. TICKETS AVAILABLE AT THE DOORDoors 7PM $1 from every ticket will be going to Color of Change. For more information, please visit https://colorofchange.org Hailed as one of the most prodigious g
> ...


danke, I may check it out yet.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Based on this thread, I checked him out and I'd love to go see Julian Sage... He's playing at the Montreal Jazz fest on Thursday and it's a free show at 10pm. However, I promised to take my daughter to see Tash Sultana, who starts at 9:30 and is only steps away. Hopefully I get a chance to see both of them.


----------



## hotfoot_coconut (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks, didn't realize he was in town just got a ticket.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Duntov said:


> I could..but that would make me a rotten dad!


or a super Dad if you take your kid to the show!


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

StratCat said:


> or a super Dad if you take your kid to the show!


Wouldn't be wise. My son thinks I'm an amazing guitar player.....I should just let him believe that for a while longer ...I'll let him discover the truth on his own


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Amazing show tonight! Sublime playing and such great compositions. A couple of new ones from an upcoming album (possibly September). Great energy from the crowd.

One blurry photo was all I managed for y'all. (I generally don't like taking out my phone during a gig.) Left to right: Julian Lage, Scott Colley and Dave King.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Julian Lage on Instagram: "On his fresh @collingsguitars 470-JL, Julian performs “Ryland” from trio album Arclight. The 470-JL features custom-adjustable Ron Ellis Ellisonic pickups, Waverly tuners and so much more. More info with link in bio."


Julian Lage shared a post on Instagram: "On his fresh @collingsguitars 470-JL, Julian performs “Ryland” from trio album Arclight. The 470-JL features custom-adjustable Ron Ellis Ellisonic pickups, Waverly tuners and so much more. More info with link in bio.". Follow their account to see 514 posts.




www.instagram.com





Tried to share a link from his page ^
Not sure if it will show up.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Smart travel hack. This is why he isn't bringing the Collings.


----------

